
Staffing Agency vs. Direct Hires: The Opportunity Cost for Startup Founders - vasya-gh
https://perceptionbox.io/business/staffing-agency-vs-direct-hires-the-opportunity-cost-for-startup-founders/
======
vasya-gh
As a tech startup founder, should you hire directly or work with an IT
staffing agency? As we’re about to show, hiring people takes a significant
amount of time and effort. Moreover, beyond simply hiring, many tech startups
report turnover rates of 25% or higher. Should the hiring effort be on you as
your startup’s visionary and strategic driving force? One thing to consider is
the opportunity cost of managing your hiring process or vetting an IT staffing
agency.

------
throwaway189262
Thinly veiled advertising

